# Best Place to Buy Way Oil in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.



## CT129guy (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi All. Wondering if anyone know where Way Oil can be purchased in Edmonton in less than 5 gallon pails. By my estimation 5 gallons would last me 73.6239 years (give or take  )

Looking for maybe 1 liter / quart sizes. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## coffmajt (Jul 15, 2017)

I like the one gallon Mobil Vactra series for both way oil and spindle oil from MSC supply  -- Jack


----------



## CT129guy (Jul 15, 2017)

Does anyone know where to to buy that in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada? Web searches seem to turn up nothing.


----------



## francist (Jul 16, 2017)

Supposedly Blue Water Group distributes Mobil industrial lubes. They have an outlet on the Yellowhead Trail NW but I'm thinking the odds of getting only a litre of the stuff are slim to nil. Know anybody in the oil patch that can get you some?

Otherwise it's probably mail order. Same problem here, nobody stocks any.

-frank


----------



## CT129guy (Jul 16, 2017)

Will check with blue water group Monday. I could live with one gallon size as well. 5 gallon just seems excessive. Do not know anybody in the patch anymore.  It's funny (not really) that places that sell these small hobby machines around here (Busy Bee, KMS Tools, Princess Auto, etc.) would not also sell way oil.


----------



## francist (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah I know, I could never see the logic in that other than maybe low demand. KBC Tools sells way oil in gallons -- I think it's called "Eez" or something like that -- but I don't know what it's like. Closest outlet to you would be Vancouver, but they ship pretty quick.

-frank


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 16, 2017)

Check around, there maybe other members in your area that could buy in, or check at the local college/machine shops to see where they are buying or buy a gallon of it.
Pierre


----------



## f350ca (Jul 16, 2017)

I used summer weight chainsaw bar oil for years. Seams to work fine but the Hardinge required 20 wt so I bought a pail of way oil a couple of years back, with two lathes, the shaper, a surface grinder and the mill its amazing how fast it disappears.
Works great on a lot of outdoor equipment, the tackifiers seam to hold it in joints where regular oil would run off.

Greg


----------



## aliva (Jul 16, 2017)

I've been using hydraulic oil iso 32 works great. My former employer has a large machine shop 15 + lathes 5 CNC lathes and mills thats all they use. Readily available at Canadian Tire  or any hydraulics shop, it's  sticky enough not to attract too much swarf


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 16, 2017)

I used to add a little STP to ISO 46 oil to give it some tackifiers so the oil would stay on the ways.


----------



## dulltool17 (Jul 16, 2017)

I can tell you the best gunsmith in Edmonton- Rod Henrikson.   I think his number is +1 780-455-3006
If he doesn't know, I doubt anyone in Edmonton does.


----------



## CT129guy (Jul 16, 2017)

I thought about bar oil and gear oil as options. Read a bunch on the web about both. People sure get defensive of way oil though. Stiction control, tackifiets, detergents, antifriction prperties, sulfur lubricants and staining, etc. There was always some reason given by someone as to why way oil was the only option. There never seemed to be a good alternate to way oil that got past some major criticism. Did your guys ever notice any issues with Bar Oil or the Gear Oil. Problems with stiction, wear, or way staining?


----------



## f350ca (Jul 16, 2017)

My larger lathe is imported by Summit Tools from Poland. It pumps oil out of the apron reservoir to lube the ways and lead screw. They call for ISO 32 hydraulic oil, been using way oil for the last while as it sticks better, the hydraulic oil ran off the ways quickly. Had used bar oil on an import 14x40 and Colchester and mill for years with no ill effects. When I rebuilt the Hardinge I assembled the carriage with compressor oil, all I had, they called for 20 wt oil. When I tighten up the apron it pulled up on the dove tailed bed ways and you couldn't move the carriage. Tore it apart and used 3 in 1 oil (its 20 wt) for assembly. The carriage moved like it was on glass. So I bought the pail of 20 wt way oil and use it on everything now, including the apron of the Summit.
If bar oil will stay on a chain at the speeds it runs at and not wear the bar it should lube a slow moving carriage.
Greg


----------



## CT129guy (Jul 17, 2017)

Broke down and bought a pail at Blue Water Group. $90 for the pail. I will start using it as bar oil when I need


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 17, 2017)

I bought a 5 gal pail of way oil about six years ago.  Be amaze how fast that oil goes when your having fun.  I'm down to about two gallons left.  I only have three primary machines I use it on.


----------



## CT129guy (Jul 17, 2017)

Gunna use it like Franks Red Hot Sauce. Gunna put that (splat) on everything


----------



## CT129guy (Jul 17, 2017)

I gotta admit apart from the stronger smell it seems to glide very nice compared to the oil that was on the machine when I got it.


----------



## kdecelles (Jul 18, 2017)

I ordered through kbc tools (I live in Calgary) .  Bought the 5 gallons, 8 bucks to deliver, had it in two days.  Oil is good, sticky, completely different than 32 hyd.  

No regrets, but I feel your frustration and sourcing small quantity machines supplies in this blasted province of ours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KBeitz (Oct 4, 2018)

Grizzly Tools sells small bottles....


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Isn't there a Thomas Skinner in Edmonton? They are a machine shop supply from the beginning of time. For me ,KBC is a little easier to get to in the 1ton. So that's usually  my first choice.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 6, 2018)

There is a large machine shop in Edmonton called Argus Tool and they have some huge lathes and Tree Panning machines.   You might go over there and see if you can buy a gallon.  They probably have several barrels.  You can try dropping my name as I taught several of their people to scrape 20 years ago.  http://www.argusmachine.com/contact/    I would drop in versus calling them.  Go in and ask to see the shop foreman.  They might give you a job application too...lol


----------



## Foghorn (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey CT... I know it's an old post but there is a guy on Kijiji selling machine oils in small quantities ( repackaging ) in Edmonton.


----------

